
Space changes how genes are expressed – NASA twin study - sunsetMurk
http://www.astronomy.com/news/2017/10/twins-study
======
sunsetMurk
tons more info available at the NASA site: [https://www.nasa.gov/twins-
study/](https://www.nasa.gov/twins-study/)

